# Install Django for use with mod_wsgi



## agnel_kurian (Apr 7, 2011)

I have managed to install mod_wsgi3 and apache22 and would like to install Django now. I have tested the mod_wsgi installation as directed here: http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/wiki/QuickConfigurationGuide and it works fine.

The handbook has instructions for installing Django using mod_python which is not what I want. How do I install Django for use with mod_wsgi3 and apache22?

PS: I'd prefer to use PostgresQL as the backend.


----------



## roddierod (Apr 7, 2011)

Did you try this:
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/deployment/modwsgi/


----------



## agnel_kurian (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually, I was looking for how to install Django, not configure it. The handbook only tells us how to install Django along with mod_python and hence the confusion.

The link you provided did prove useful though, except for a few glitches. (/path/to/mysite should actually be the path to the parent directory of mysite)


----------

